# Unterschiedliche Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit!



## rajan (31. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen!

Es ist ja klar, dass ein Netzwerk nur so schnell ist wie der langsamste Teil des Netzwerkes.

Ich habe zwei Teilnetze die mit Wlan Bridges verbunden sind.
Das ganze Netzwerk hat somit die Geschwindigkeit des Wlan.


Wie kann ich jetzt unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeiten schaffen?
Die Teilnetzwerke sollte mit normaler 10/100 Mbit Geschwindigkeit laufen.
Der Zugriff auf andere Teile kann dann wieder langsam ablaufen.

Wie ist das mit dem Internet und dem Gesamten Netzwerk?
Das läuft ja dann wieder mir Wlan Tempo, oder?

Danke
Rajan


----------



## Eyewitness (2. September 2003)

Öhm, also irgendwie verstehe ich nicht so ganz, was Du willst....

Also, so wie ich das verstanden habe, hast Du zwei Teilnetze, die untereinander per Kabel verbunden sind. Wahrscheinlich liegt da noch ein Switch dazwischen und an diesen Switch ist dann jeweils ein Access Point angeschlossen. Die beiden Teilnetze sind über die beiden Access Points verbunden.

Zumindest denke ich mir das mal so. Die Netze in sich laufen mit der jeweiligen möglichen Geschwindigkeit, die Deine Hardware zur Verfügung stellt. Beim Zugriff auf das andere Teilnetz werden Daten entsprechend der zur Verfügung stehenden Bandbreite übertragen. (Merke: BIS, nicht garantiert 11Mbit)

Internetzugriff mußt Du selbst konfigurieren, wie Du ihn brauchst. Ob dazwischen ein WLAN ist oder nicht, ist dem Internet ziemlich egal.


----------



## rajan (13. September 2003)

Hallo Eyewitness!

Also, noch einmal. 

Ich habe zwei "verkabelte" 100Mbits Telnetze die mit einer Wlan Bridge verbunden sind.

An einem Teilnetz ist der Internetrouter angeschlossen.

Die Verbindung in den einzelnen Teilnetzen ist dann ca. 100 mbits und die Bridge ist mit 22 mbits.

Wenn jemand von dem zweiten Teilnetz auf das Internet zugreifen möchte habe ich dann im ganzen Netzwerk eine Geschwindigkeit von 22mbits?

Wie kann ich das Tempo erhöhen oder verändern?

Danke
Rajan


----------



## dfd1 (14. September 2003)

Also ich hab mich mal künstlerisch Betätiget  

Ich denke, die Skizze sagt genug aus, egal wie dein Netzwerk wirklich aufgebaut ist.

Noch was ist zu sagen: Wenn du die die WLan-Bridge an einem Switch angeschlossen hast, wird die Geschwindigkeit nur bei dem PC der ins Internet will und gedrosselt.
Die heutigen HUBs unterstützen das auch, das nur ein Port von der langsameren Geschwindigkeit betroffen ist. Ältere, bzw. die ersten 10/100 Mb/s HUBs haben das Problem noch.

es grüsst:
dfd1


----------



## rajan (14. September 2003)

Hallo und danke!

Also, wenn der Internet Router am roten Netzwerk angeschlossen ist und jemand möchte vom blauen Netzwerk ins Internet ist nur die die Verbindung von dem einen PC bis zum Server gedrosselt.

So ist es besser den Router an den Switch für das rote Netzwerk und an die Bridge für das blaue Netzwerk anzuschließen, oder?

Rajan


----------



## Eyewitness (19. September 2003)

Also, ich bezweifele mal, daß Du eine 50Mbit starke Internetverbindung hast, daher ist es vollkommen egal, wo Dein Internetrouter steht, da kaum eine Website soviel Bandbreite zur Verfügung stellen wird, daß Du es irgendwie merken würdest, ob Du jetzt mit dem blauen oder mit dem roten Netz ins Internet gehst.

Soviel zur Theorie. In der Praxis sieht es aber wieder aus. Deine Bridge wird wahrscheinlich netto gerade mal 10 Mbit abwerfen, vielleicht sogar 15 Mbit. Willst Du jetzt aber sicherstellen, daß alle mit derselben Geschwindigkeit auf den Internetrouter zugreifen, dann sollte der Router natürlich eine direkte Kabelverbindung zu beiden Netzen haben, aber dann brauchst Du auch die Bridge nicht mehr.....

Der Zugriff aufs Internet erfolgt immer so schnell, wie der Server aus dem Internet Daten liefern kann. Und das wird nie so schnell sein, daß Dein Netz voll ausgelastet ist.


----------



## rajan (19. September 2003)

Hallo Eyewitness!

Kommando zurück

Ich habe heute erfahren, dass das alte (blaue) Netzwerk mit einem Koaxial Kabel vernetzt ist  

Somit ist es so soder so wurscht wie schnell das Wlan ist, denn das merkt eh keiner! 

Rajan


----------

